# Official Texas Nissan Truck Meet 2014



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

IT IS TIME ONCE AGAIN... THIS IS THE 6TH ANNUAL TEXAS NISSAN TRUCK MEET!!!

PLEASE READ COMPLETELY

THE DATES: Friday April 4 through Sunday April 6, 2014.

LOCATION: Cedar Ridge Park—Turkey Roost (group camping area) just outside of Belton, TX.

AMENITIES: There are 10 RV camper spots (6 regular back in spots and 2 double back in spots) and 20 tent camping spots in this group area. The RV camper spots have water and electric and the dump station in the park. We will have our own bath and shower house separate from the regular camping area along with a 32 x 50 pavilion that also has water and electric. This group area is only 200 yards from the lake.

COST: The RV camper spots are going to be $45.00 for the weekend and the tent spots will be $35.00 for the weekend and this will include a T-shirt. For those that will only be there on Saturday for all the events, there is a participation fee of $25. You must pay before your name will be put on the list. This is nonrefundable. You can pay through Paypal. Paypal account is [email protected]. Please put your CALL NAME and TYPE OF TRUCK that you drive in the notes on the Paypal transaction and T-SHIRT SIZE. If you have to back out after paying, feel free to sell your spot to someone else. Just let me know who you sold it to so I can change my roster sheet.
If we happen to fill up, you can get a camping spot outside of the Turkey Roost area, but still in the same park. If you decide to do this, then do it soon because the camping spots at this park during the spring and summer go quickly.

ACTIVITIES: There will be games, drawings for prizes, a raffle, a silent auction, and truck related competitions. Bring some extra cash for raffle tickets and auction items.

FOOD: If you can make it, we will roll out of the camping area on Friday evening in a long caravan to a restaurant nearby. Details on this are TBD. We are also going to try to do a meal on Saturday evening, but this is also TBD. All other meals you will be on your own. There are 2 charcoal BBQ pits in the Turkey Roost area. You might want to bring a small pit of your own or plenty of charcoal for the big pits.

RULES ARE VERY SIMPLE: No glass bottles, no open fires except in the fire pit (Bell County isn’t currently under a burn ban as of this writing but we will have to see as April draws closer), NO DRUGS, no fireworks, and please clean up behind yourself and kids. Pets are allowed but are required to be on a leash at all times and you will need to clean up after them as well. Since this is a family event, PLEASE WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE.

Here is a link to the camping area: http://www.recreation.gov/campground...O&parkId=71077

There are also some hotels close by in Belton or a little further away, Temple.
Please let me know how many kids and adults will be coming with you as well as the kids ages. If we have enough we will try to have some age appropriate games.

Contact me if you are interested in donating or sponsoring our event or have any additional questions.

EVERYTHING IS BIGGER IN TEXAS!

Texas Nissan Truck Meet

https://www.facebook.com/texasnissantruckmeet


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

SPONSORS:
1. SW Sounds
2. Marsh Synthetics
3. Cajun Bpipes
4. Uprev
5. Nissteclifts
6. Screamin Lizard Customs
7. Paintless Dent Removal
8.
9.
10.

and we are still getting more!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

SPONSORS:
1. SW Sounds
2. Marsh Synthetics
3. Cajun Bpipes
4. Uprev
5. Nissteclifts
6. Screamin Lizard Customs
7. DENTLESS-Paintless Dent Removal
8. Flowmaster Mufflers INC
9. Baytown Nissan
10. OverTheEdge4WD
11. N-FAB
12. Frozen Rotors
13.

and we are still getting more!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

SPONSORS:
1. SW Sounds
2. Marsh Synthetics
3. Cajun Bpipes
4. Uprev
5. Nissteclifts
6. Screamin Lizard Customs
7. DENTLESS-Paintless Dent Removal
8. Flowmaster Mufflers INC
9. Baytown Nissan
10. OverTheEdge4WD
11. N-FAB
12. Frozen Rotors
13. AutoAnything
14. BORA Bulletproof Off Road Adapters

and we are still getting more!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Texas Nissan Truck Meet is happy to welcome BORLA EXHAUST as a new sponsor for this years meet!!!

SPONSORS:
1. SW Sounds
2. Marsh Synthetics
3. Cajun Bpipes
4. Uprev
5. Nissteclifts
6. Screamin Lizard Customs
7. DENTLESS-Paintless Dent Removal
8. Flowmaster Mufflers INC
9. Baytown Nissan
10. OverTheEdge4WD
11. N-FAB
12. Frozen Rotors
13. AutoAnything
14. BORA Bulletproof Off Road Adapters
15. Borla Exhaust


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Time for another announcement of another great sponsor for this years meet.

Texas Nissan Truck Meet welcomes Gibson Performance Exhaust as a new sponsor for this years meet!!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yet again!!! We welcome another great sponsor, ORACLE Lighting of Houston, as our newest sponsor for this years meet! 

www.facebook.com/oraclehouston


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Another awesome sponsor for this years Texas Nissan Truck Meet! Alamo Decal Shop will be joining us at this years truck meet! 
www.facebook.com/alamodecalshop

With all these great sponsors, y'all don't want to miss out!!! Be sure and register with us at paypal account [email protected] . com

$45 for weekend RV spot
$35 for weekend tent spot
$25 for Saturday only competitions, awards and silent auction

We will see you there!!!



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

*MAJOR* sponsorship announcement!!

How about some *FREE* stuff too!?! Contest time!! Let's see who can guess who our next MAJOR sponsor for this years Texas Nissan Truck Meet...

All you have to do is follow the rules below, guess correctly, and of those who guess correctly, one name will be picked at random to win!

What do you win??? *FREE* registration to this years meet (up to a $45 value), an Official Texas Nissan Truck Meet t-shirt and a hat.

rules are simple:
1. Like our Facebook page (if you haven't already)
2. Make your guess on our Facebook page
3. Share our post from our Facebook page

Winner and the MAJOR sponsor will be announced on Saturday, February 1, 2014. Contest ends Friday, January 31 at midnight. Guess as many times as you like, just be sure to follow the rules. Good Luck!!!

www.facebook.com/texasnissantruckmeet


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Returning sponsors *4x4Parts.com* and *SparkPlugs.com* announced their sponsorship for this years meet!!! 

Everyone show them and ALL our sponsors some love by visiting their Facebook pages and "liking" them. 

Here is a list of all our sponsors as of today!!

1. SW Sounds
2. Marsh Synthetics Independent AMSOIL Dealer
3. Cajun B-Pipes
4. UpRev
5. NissTec Lifts
6. Over The Edge 4wd
7. Flowmaster Mufflers INC.
8. Screamin Lizard Customs
9. Baytown Nissan of Houston
10. DENTLESS - Paintless Dent Removal
11. N-FAB
12. Frozen Rotors
13. AutoAnything
14. BORA Bulletproof Off Road Adapters
15. Borla Exhaust
16. Gibson Performance Exhaust
17. Oracle Lighting of Houston
18. Alamo Decal Shop
19. PRT Performance
20. Rough Country Suspension Systems
21. Bushwacker
22. SparkPlugs.com
23. 4x4Parts.com








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS!!!! BREAKING NEWS!!!!

Two new sponsorship announcements and a deadline to meet....

Texas Nissan Truck Meet is proud to announce returning sponsor Lone-Star Automotive Lighting and our newest sponsor tech12volts.com as sponsors for this years meet!!!

DEADLINE: Our T-shirt vendor has given us a cutoff date for our T-shirt order. That date is MARCH 1, 2014. To be guaranteed a Official Texas Nissan Truck Meet 2014 T-shirt, you MUST be registered by this date or run the risk of not getting a T-shirt.

GOOD NEWS!!! Our website has been updated to allow for registration and payment directly from there!!! Here is the link:

Texas Nissan Truck Meet


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Holiday Inn Hotel Temple is now our official hotel for our meet!! We have a block of rooms all set, at $99.00 per room, a mixture of rooms with one King Bed, and some with 2 Queen Beds on April 4, 5, &6.

Please use block code TNT when booking. Reservations can be made by calling 254-778-5511


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

*TWO WEEK NOTICE!!! *
Here y’all go, a two week notice on making the deadline to ensure that you get your official Texas Nissan Truck Meet T-shirt. To be guaranteed a T-shirt, even if you plan to only attend on Saturday, you still *MUST* be registered by* March 1st* or run the risk of not getting a T-shirt. We currently have 5 RV spots and plenty of tent spots available inside the group camp area. If you do not camp, Holiday Inn Hotel Temple is our official hotel for the meet. Use code *TNT* when booking to receive the discounted room rate. 

For registration and payment from our website:
Texas Nissan Truck Meet 

or you can register directly to PayPal: [email protected] 

$25 Saturday Only w/ T shirt, Events, Competitions & Group Meal
$35 Tent Spot w/ T shirt, Events, Competitions & Group Meal
$45 RV Spot w/ T shirt, Events, Competitions & Group Meal
*
REMEMBER TO PUT YOUR T-SHIRT SIZE IN THE COMMENTS*

Who's already registered you ask? Go to the first page of our original thread on The Official Texas Nissan Truck Meet 2014 thread - Nissan Titan Forum


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Our Friday caravan to a local restaurant has been confirmed at Schoepfs BBQ !!! We will start at the campground and take a scenic drive there... 

Who's IN???

http://www.schoepfsbbq.com






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Register by FRIDAY to be guaranteed an official Texas Nissan Truck Meet t-shirt!!!*




Texas Nissan Truck Meet


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Texas Nissan Truck Meet is proud to announce our newest sponsor: TireTow Nissan Armada Spare Tire Carriers. 

They are a new company from Riverside, California and YES they will be joining us for our meet here in TEXAS!!!

PLEASE let's show this new company some love and like their Facebook page and welcome them as Texans should!


www.facebook.com/tiretow


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Announcing the return of Saturday nights DESSERT CONTEST! After the group meal on Saturday we will hold a dessert contest. Bring your cooking, baking and mixing skills with ya! 

For those that are tent camping, if you need a refrigerator or a place to safely store your entry, don't worry, we got ya covered. Those of us with RV's are happy to help! 

Who's in for a lil friendly competition ? ? ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

***Saturday Night FAJITAS Group Meal***

The MEET is buying the MEAT... 

We are anticipating between 50-75 mouths to feed this year so we are asking those that will and can sign up for TWO items listed below. If any of the Saturday only people, the tent or motel campers need a refrigerator or oven or cook top, those of us with RV's are more than willing to help out. Here are the items we need, please leave a comment on what you will bring and I will edit this post as I get them. 

Tortillias - Jim﻿
Bell Peppers - Tracy﻿
Onions - Tracy
Re-fried Beans
Re-fried Beans
Borracho Beans
Charro Beans
Tomatoes
Shredded lettuce
Bag of Corn Chips
Bag of Corn Chips
Pico De Gallo 
Pico De Gallo 
Jar Tamed Sliced Jalapenos
Jar Sliced Jalapenos
Pint Sour Cream
Pint Sour Cream
Rice - Robledo Juan﻿ (by popular DEMAND)
Rice - Corry﻿
1lb Shredded Cheese
1lb Shredded Cheese
Guacamole
Guacamole
Salsa - Corry
Salsa 
Roll Paper Towels
Roll Paper Towels 
50 count Fork,Knife,Spoon 
50 count Fork,Knife,Spoon 
50 count HD Paper Plates 
50 count HD Paper Plates 
50 count Paper Bowels


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know how to edit on this forum if an ADMINISTRATOR will pm me I would rather edit my above post rather than post new one every time. Thank you!!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tortillias - Jim﻿

Bell Peppers - Tracy

Onions - Tracy

Re-fried Beans

Re-fried Beans

Borracho Beans

Charro Beans

Tomatoes

Shredded lettuce - Robert

2 Bags of Corn Chips - Maddox 

2 Bags of Corn Chips - Ricardo & Kimberly

Pico De Gallo 

Pico De Gallo 

Jar Tamed Sliced Jalapenos - Jim 

Jar Sliced Jalapenos - Stephanie

Pint Sour Cream - Tom

Pint Sour Cream

Rice - Robledo Juan (by popular DEMAND)

Rice - Corry

2lb Shredded Cheese - Tom 

2lb Shredded Cheese - Robert

Guacamole - Jody

Guacamole

Salsa - Corry

Salsa - Jody

Roll Paper Towels

Roll Paper Towels - Mario 

50 count Fork,Knife,Spoon - Mario 

50 count Fork,Knife,Spoon 

50 count HD Paper Plates - Stephanie 

50 count HD Paper Plates 

50 count Paper Bowels - Ricardo & Kimberly

And for those coming with kiddos, I will be making mac n cheese for the little ones that do not want fajitas.

You can also find this event on our Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/events/1383714568534449/


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

5 days to go.... hope to see some of y'all there!!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Want to see pics??? Here ya go!!! If you click on the picture it will somehow link you to my photobucket account and you should be able to view all that I have uploaded:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG] 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

